# how to build my light bar



## monstrum

Hello everyone.
I am new to these forums and I would like to thank everyone in advance for your help and suggestions.
I have 20pcs of 12v 10W leds. I would like to create a light bar for my cherokee. What would be the best way to wire these lights together? I am good with leds but I am drawing a blank when it comes to these. My power source is 12v car battery so I know I would like to run these in single parallel. Would a 1.5 ohm resistor be sufficient for these lights? I know I should have a heatsink per led also. I will be making my own aluminum housing with plexi glass across the front. I guess my question is should I wire these together, all together or should I break them up into 2 separate circuits with 2 25a fuses. Or if with a driver, what driver should I use?
Thanks again


----------



## Ken_McE

The aluminum housing can double as your heatsink. If it was me, I would break them up into several groups, each group running parallel to the others. This would improve it's ability to survive component failures.


----------

